# Islamorada in the Fall



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

I was unable to get down to my Uncle's place in the keys this Spring, but may be able to make a trip in September. I haven't ever fished down there in the fall, so I'm curious if the fishing's good. Primarily fishing for bonefish and then running further back for redfish, all DIY. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Barring tropical storms, fall is my favorite time of year in Islamorada. The crowds start to thin, the water cools just a little, but still very comfortable for swimming and the fishing can be tremendous. The only thing we don't have in the fall is the tarpon migration, one of the best times to chase Bonefish is when everyone else is chasing tarpon.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And if you really want tarpon - head for Flamingo in September instead of the Keys. Most of the tarpon that have left the Keys - and will be somewhere along the Gulf coast of the 'Glades between Cape Sable and Lostman's River... where they're feeding up, getting ready for that first cold front. It will get better and better through the first three weeks of October then end on the first cold night (usually around a week before Halloween...).

Of course that's also the height of hurricane season - and the 'Glades will still have summer weather conditions (along with mosquitoes - but you can't have everything....).


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm far from an expert as I've only fished that area in the fall on one occasion. But I fished out of Islamorada over Halloween weekend a couple years ago and jumped multiple big tarpon laid up near Flamingo after a slight cold front. The guide I fish with said that time of year can be excellent.


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

I second what Bob said!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

News Flash: The Keys don't exist anymore.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> News Flash: The Keys don't exist anymore.


Nonsense!

We do have a mess to clean up, but that's happening. A tropical storm can be cathartic, a pain in the azz for sure, but 'this to shall pass.'


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I thought that comment(Ducknut's comment) was a little ignorant. The Keys are an awesome place to visit, fill with good people (unless you're one of those people who piss everyone off). They do indeed have quite a mess, but it is going to really help them a lot by visiting and giving them your business.

To not hijack the thread, I would imagine the bone fishing is going to be pretty good. Many guides have being doing pretty well according to their recent Instagram feeds. Of course if the "glamour species" aren't chewing, you can always go after sharks, jacks, and barracudas which are plentiful. Good luck on your trip!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you bonehead, my post was a little on the ignorant side and I want to clarify it if you would let me.

I agree the keys are a great place to visit and exist mainly due to tourism. I too would like to share my money with them and visit.

When I looked for a room for vacation around Thanksgiving I just kept getting the following message "Due to Hurricane Irma's impact on the resort and the destination, Cheeca Lodge & Spa will remain closed to arrivals until further notice. We do however expect to reopen in the early part of 2018." And it wasn't just from Cheeca, it was from every resort.

So while the keys are still there there currently is no place to stay. But there will be and they will be better than they were in the near future.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

My buddy booked a room in Islamorada for the end of October. PM me if you would like the resort's name.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Is there camping in the keys?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Irma took a big steaming dump on my Hawk's Cay reservations. My family had planned to stay there for Thanksgiving and I had a charter set up as well. 

The aggravating part (for me) is all the "we need you to come down here and go fishing" advertisements coming out at the same time hotel reservations are being cancelled...

The Saltwater Experience guys run out of Hawk's Cay. They keep posting about how great the fishing is. But Hawk's Cay told me not to come down there as planned...


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

No place to stay? I guess you're only looking at high-end resorts. Went down last weekend and pretty easily got a room for a night in Islamorada. The keys are going to be fine. There is obviously a lot of cleanup to do, but people are working on it every day. The keys have a lot of resources and people coming in from afar to help.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

That's good to hear. Maybe I can salvage my charter. The resort was going to be a family option that softened the blow of daddy spending an entire day fishing without the wife and daughters.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Got hooked up in Marina Del Mar...so my trip is back on. Woot!


----------

